# car show accident



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Sometimes being parked is not even safe
We Do Not Like Perpetuating Stereotypes….But - That Will Buff Out - Funny Car Photos
only good thing is that no one was in the car


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Wow, that's a horrible sight!! Were trying to bring these classics back on the road, not take them off again.

Toyota ------>> "Moving forward.........and not stopping." :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the name of the site,


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably not 'right' form a humanitarian point of view but epic:


> yes, actually it does make her less human. You are ignorant, that is not “just a car” it is a classic RESTORED Pontiac. A piece of this nations history preserved. Unlike that piece of crap lexus, the Pontiac is not easily replaceable.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea reading those comments is hysterical!! hahaha

"a “GTO Le Mans” ist that like a rare classic?
…oh well"


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That one is toast. How fast was she going? My gosh, moved both cars quite aways. Over a curb, thru the bushes. I am surprised the lack of damage to hers.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I bet if you launched the Tempest over the curb and shrub into the lexus door it would not be pretty. How the hell do you get going that fast in a PARKING LOT anyway???????????


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

S he
T ries to
U nderstand
P erplex
I nformation
D iligently


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The pix look real and all, but, why isn't her airbags deployed????


----------



## rustorod (May 8, 2011)

Thats a shame. Looks like a typical Hollywood movie, where they smash any car that is considered classic.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

There is another posting of this on pro touring .com and the airbag issue comes up and is explained. The bag sensor is not triggered unless the car slows down (stops) at such a speed to activate it. Smash the car into a non moveable brick wall at 25 mph and the bag will go off- the deceleration of the lexus hitting the car and stopping over the distance of 7-8 ft was not enough to trigger the airbag sensor.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Echoing that sentiment about Hollywood - Federal legislation should passed outlawing the destruction of any American classic cars for entertainment purposes. Exportation should also be banned.

FOR WHAT IT'S WORTH... I have been driving for five years and have been in two auto collisions. Both times I was rear-ended while motionless at a stoplight. Both were asian female drivers! :willy::lol:


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

DukeB-120th said:


> FOR WHAT IT'S WORTH... I have been driving for five years and have been in two auto collisions. Both times I was rear-ended while motionless at a stoplight. Both were asian female drivers! :willy::lol:


Only accident I've been in was being rear-ended at a stop light, by yes the same type individual. But in her defense I WAS only the 7th person from the light and in a Bright Turquiose 66 Chevelle..........

On a bright note though. I got out and almost collapsed when I saw the damage to her car (old Accord). Peeled the hood and most of the front end of her car back. Rad fluid everywhere! I staggered to the back of my car anticipating the worse. They bought me a new chrome bumper...... 

Thankfully her dumba$$ was okay. My back, not so much.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

How on earth did she pass her drivers exam? I would need to be sedated on site if that was my Pontiac


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

DarthBubba said:


> Only accident I've been in was being rear-ended at a stop light, by yes the same type individual. But in her defense I WAS only the 7th person from the light and in a Bright Turquiose 66 Chevelle..........
> 
> On a bright note though. I got out and almost collapsed when I saw the damage to her car (old Accord). Peeled the hood and most of the front end of her car back. Rad fluid everywhere! I staggered to the back of my car anticipating the worse. They bought me a new chrome bumper......
> 
> Thankfully her dumba$$ was okay. My back, not so much.


Same sort of deal with my truck. It was the 92 Dakota I was driving, both times I got a new chrome bumper out of the deal. First time, she was driving a mitsubishi of some sort, I think an Eclipse, and her front headlight and the area around it was fuxxored. Second time, I was hit by a Toyota Corolla, not as hard though, but still hard enough for a free chrome bumper! :cheers


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

OH, the other day I saw an Olds 442 that was being driven by a bunch of _cholos_... they rear-ended a big @$$ suburban... there was green rad fluid all over the place from that poor 442, my parents saw it too and thought it was totaled, but if someone wanted to, i figure they could straighten the frame maybe, and replace everything forward of the firewall.


----------

